# Elektronikas pamati >  TDA7294 pastiprinātāja problēma

## edza135

Lieta sekojoša esmu apņēmies beidzot savest kārtība pastiprinātāju uz TDA7294 bāzes, bet lieta tāda,ka pēc kāda laiciņa parādās mazliet tāda čirkstoša skaņa un pastiprinātājs liekas nedot tādu jaudu kādu vajadzētu. Ieliku bildes ja tas līdzēs. 
http://foto.inbox.lv/edmunds135/09-04-2010

----------


## kaspich

1. sheemu studijaa
2. aizvaac nah to ooc peec straavas. pats nedzirdi, ka nedemfeets amps skan kaa suuds? :P

----------


## edza135

http://datagor.ru/blogs/puntus/86-usili ... j-oos.html un kas tas īsti par ooc 2. kaspich rakstitaja punktā

----------


## osscar

viņam tak radiators ir 30X pa mazu - uzkarst un gatavs...

----------


## edza135

es klat vel ventilatoru lieku

----------


## edza135

bet ir bijis ka uzkarst

----------


## osscar

ventilators nenodzesēs, es saprastu ja CPU  radiators + vents, bet ne jau šitas PSU parodija...

----------


## edza135

ok uzliksu lielaku

----------


## edza135

Kas vel bez radiatora varetu but pa vainu? It ka viss ir pareizi salikts uz pcb plates , bet nesmu parliecinats par barosanu

----------


## osscar

a kas tur ar barošanu  - tā vai nu ir vai nav - nomēri ar testeri .

----------


## edza135

barosana +35;-35;0v 2x 10000uf kondensatori diodes tilts 10A

----------


## osscar

Edza, kad sāksi normāli aprakstīt problēmu ? Tātad vai pastiprināti  uzkarst kad sāk čarkstēt ? Vai barošanas spriegums ir  vai nav ? tad tā arī saki , kad ir stabils +-35V. Kad čarkst - līdzspriegums ir izejā ? Ja ir tad cik ?

----------


## edza135

Līdzspriegumu audio izejā īsti nevarēšu nomērīt jo vecā tipa mēraparāts.Uzliku lielāku radiatoru tas neko nemainīja un vel tāda lieta kad izsprauž un atkal iesprauž vadu no transformatora uz tīklu atkal skan tīri tikai uz dažām sekundēm.

----------


## arnis

aaa, man ar taada lazha bija, pag, jaapadomaa, kas tur bija par vainu .... vairs neatceros. 
es laikam to situaaciju globaali neatrisinaaju, godiigi, par dumu biju. 
bet tur bija taads +12V pins, kuru vajadzeeja pievienot, lai chips iesleegtos. man shkjiet, ka es to vnk pielodeeju klaat , lai visu laiku ir aktiivs, un tad vinjsh aaraa nesleedzaas( shkjiet taadaa veidaa es atsleedzu kautkaadu dalju no aizsardziibaam, bet po ljubomu, man tie chipi ja dega, tad dega taapat nost..) . varbuut drusku vairaak karsa, varbuut man tikai likaas, bet nekaadus citus defektus deelj taa savulaik nenoveeroju gan .... tiesa gan --- tie chipi peec tam taapat spraaga, vai nu taapeec, vai cita iemesla deelj, vai taapeec, ka braakji, bet tas bija sen ..ap 2003 gadu

----------


## edza135

Man viņš ara takā neslēdzas.bet ir tāda čirkstoša skaņa.

----------


## arnis

es preciizi neatceros, bet man liekas ka kautkaada errora deelj vinjsh samazina baroshanas spriegumu vai ko taadu, un tad taada lazha tur ir. kad atkal piecvienoja to +12V pinu, tad skanja atkal palika normaala. 
taa, ka pavisam aaraa izsleedzas, protams ka nee, bet klausiities taadu arii nevareeja ... tur jaapaskata sheemaa, kursh izvads tieshi bija tas pins . tev tak sheema/ manuaalis ir, paskaties pats un papeeti, kas tev tur salodeets ...
varbuut vnk chips braakjis

----------


## edza135

čips diez vai brāķis,jo man tādas divas plates ir uzceptas un otrai tā pati lieta.Par to pinu es paskatīšos

----------


## kaspich

taas kjeedes uz 9. un 10. kaaju ir rupji nekorektas.
iespeejams, ka chips jau ir apkauts..
ja nee, tad jaaskataas taalak.

taatad: U uz taas suu&^ stabilitrona, kad cherkst.
u uz 9. un 10. kaajas.

----------


## arnis

man liekas ka tur bija saistiiba ar 9/10 pinu. peec manuaalja, vienaa briidii padotos iisu impulsu 12V, chips iesleedzaas, bet man tas meedza sleegties araa, taapeec es laikam to sadalju vispaar nahrenizeeju un pielodeeju vienam no izvadiem 12V pa taisno klaat. tad tas amps nesleedzaas aaraa. Shkjiet latgaliitee vechi arii par to runaaja savaas uzkontrueetajaas platiitees, un tad tur sekoja kautkaadi celinju paarraavumi vai jaunas modifikaacijas, bet es tieshaam preciizi neatceros, jo kaads laiks jau pagaajis kopsh tos briinumus vairs nelietoju

----------


## edza135

čips nav apkauts es tā saku domāt ka tie 12v nav jāliek pie 1 pin kājiņas kur ir tas mute uz pcb plates

----------


## osscar

var būt arī apcepināts čips...

----------


## arnis

> čips nav apkauts es tā saku domāt ka tie 12v nav jāliek pie 1 pin kājiņas kur ir tas mute uz pcb plates


 kaa tu to vari zinaat ? iespeejams ka stand by/ mute rezhiimi vairs nestraadaa korekti. ne jau tas, ka vinjsh vispaar neskan vai nedod jaudu aaraa
oskar- apcepinaats nee-- toch shito lazhu atceros, tur bija proba ar sheemu un tiem +12V ( iesleegshanu )

----------


## Jurkins

Vai Tu to "mute" un "stand by" (laikam tā bija) ķēdi (9. un 10. kājas) esi pareizi salodējis? Uz tām abām kājām ir 12V vai tuvu tam, tad kad notiek čerkstoņa? 
Un vispār, piekrītu Kaspicham, novāc to briesmīgo atgriezenisko saiti un uztaisi pēc datašīta.

----------


## edza135

tomer rada uz 10 un 9 kajinas ir +35v

----------


## kaspich

> Vai Tu to "mute" un "stand by" (laikam tā bija) ķēdi (9. un 10. kājas) esi pareizi salodējis? Uz tām abām kājām ir 12V vai tuvu tam, tad kad notiek čerkstoņa? 
> Un vispār, piekrītu Kaspicham, novāc to briesmīgo atgriezenisko saiti un uztaisi pēc datašīta.


 
tur ir cita fignja  :: 
paskaties, kas notiek, ja piesleedz to LED  ::  un varu sadereet, ka tas aksesuaars ir goda vietaa.
uz mute/stby ir kas ljoti tuvu tresholdiem  :: 

un veel - savulaik rajons apkaava liidziigus chipus masveidaa [sapirkaas platiites Latgaliitee no Leona/Laimonja].

lieta sekojosha - kaut datasheet nav noraadiits, U uz mute un stby izvadiem NEDRIIKST paarsniegt Ubaroshanas [it kaa logjiski].
nu luu, a diodiishu ta naFFF.
un, ja nav pietiekoshu C baaroshanas kjeedees [kas ierobezho dU/dt] - chips nokaujaas..

----------


## kaspich

> es nomeriju un tur uz tam kajinam neko nerada


 joptvaju.. kaa tas ir - neko neraada?

kaads ir u uz stabilitrona?
ja neko neraada, tad chipam ir jaabuut off

jeb Tu nemaaki meeriit? ko/kaa meri?

----------


## arnis

es veel atceros, man taa fignja arii paraadiijaas tad kad kaartiigaak ietopiija un chips taa pavairaak uzsila, kautgan -- man bija ljooti forseeta dzeseeshana ar diezgan lielu kopeejo dzeseeshanas S. Taapeec es to vadu + 12V pielodeeju un neatvienoju, jo logjiskais sapraats teica, ka nevar pie 1/3 no noraadiitaas jaudas ar korektu dzeseeshanu chips nocepties ... 
Liidz ar to jaasecina, ka kautkas iisti ar tiem chipiem/ sheemu nebija ok, vai nu braakju partijas/ vai pakaljdarinaajumi... vai veel kaadi citi iespeejami kondition paarkaapumi, piem --- man bija tiltu sleegumi, kuriem razhotaajs noraada +-25V -- nu, man bija dazhaadu variantu risinaajumi, gan +-29V gan +-32V gan +-40V, un jaasaka, pie reaalaas slodzes un sprieguma kritumiem vienmeer labaakas sinusoiidas izejaas bija uz augstaakiem spriegumiem. kaa pashi chipi tur jutaas --- nav ne jausmas, bet kopaa esmu nosvilinaajis kaadus 10 gab tos briinumus , jaasaka, dazhas no latgaliitee pirktaam platiiteem gan straadaaja ilgaak nekaa parasti, un arii tas gljuks ar aaraa sleegshanos vismaz uz 1/2 noraadiitaas jaudas darbinaashanas nebija noveerojams, taa kaa ....... viela paardomaam .....

----------


## edza135

Man uz 1 kajinas tos 12v rada tatad tas jau ir izdarits pcb platē

----------


## kaspich

> Man uz 1 kajinas tos 12v rada tatad tas jau ir izdarits pcb platē


 
jobansvrots.

kaaja ar numuru 1 ir gnd.
savukaart, kaajas 9 un 10 mus interesee.
un ko noziimee - taatad tas ir savienots..
kur tad ir savienots? kas savienots?

kursh to plati lodeeja? Tu? tad kaa Tu vari nerubiit 3 detaljaas????? tak skaties, kas Tev notiek ar to 9.un 10. kaaju.

----------


## arnis

> Man uz 1 kajinas tos 12v rada tatad tas jau ir izdarits pcb platē


 cik es atceros, peec manuaalja, taa baroshana bija manuaali jaapievieno/ jaaiesleedz . tam es izmantoju speciaalas nefikseejoshaas podzinjas ...

----------


## edza135

9un 10 kejinai ir 35v plat lodeju pats paskatisos kas notiks ka pieliks to led lampu

----------


## kaspich

> 9un 10 kejinai ir 35v plat lodeju pats paskatisos kas notiks ka pieliks to led lampu


 
STOP
kaadu veel lampu..

STOP

skaties sheemu. stabilitrons D1 ir ielodeets? spriegums uz taa?

----------


## edza135

vins ir jau pcb palate ja runa ir par satbilizatoru

----------


## edza135

spriegums uz ta 12v

----------


## kaspich

> spriegums uz ta 12v


 ok, ja spriegums uz taa ir +12, tad no kurienes uz 9. un 10. kaajas paraadaas +35??????

----------


## kaspich

> vins ir jau pcb palate ja runa ir par satbilizatoru


 tas ir stabiliTRONS

Tu lasi, ko Tev raksta????

----------


## edza135

sk.tulit parmerisu

----------


## edza135

nē tomer 35v. neko vairs nesaprotu ja shema vins domats uz 12 v tas stabilitronu tad kapec man ir +35v

----------


## edza135

Un skatoties pec pcb jabut savienotam on ar mute vai off ar mute

----------


## kaspich

> Un skatoties pec pcb jabut savienotam on ar mute vai off ar mute


 pag, jaabuut savienotam vai IR savienots???

----------


## edza135

ir savienots man off ar mute

----------


## Jurkins

Nu tak nomēri uz stabilitrona - ir 12v vai nav, jeb varbūt stabilitrona vietā diodi esi ielodējis ::

----------


## kaspich

> ir savienots man off ar mute


 spriegumus uz katra no R12 un R13 izvadiem. studijaa.

----------


## edza135

c11 un c12 ir tie pasi 35v un r12 un r13 tas pats

----------


## kaspich

> c11 un c12 ir tie pasi 35v un r12 un r13 tas pats


 
STOP

R12un R13 ABOS GALOS ir +35V??????????????????

----------


## edza135

Diemzel ja

----------


## kaspich

> Diemzel ja


 joptvaju.
Tu ieprieksh rakstiiji, ka uz stabiltrona ir 12v
un rakstiiji, ka mute ir savienota ar off, kas noziimee - pievienota pie stabilitrona.

tad kaa ir iespeejams, ka uz stabilitrona ir +12, bet uz pretestiibas paaris cm taalaak +35???????????????????????????

----------


## edza135

Es domaju ka 12v izradas 35v

----------


## edza135

tai D1 diodei viena gala ir 35v otra 12v

----------


## edza135

a resistoriem abos galos 35v

----------


## Jurkins

Kurā galā ir 35?????  PRet ko Tu tos spriegumus mēri - pret kopējo vadu vai kaimiņa gāzes trubu? Stabilitronam viens gals ir pie kopējā vada (zemes), kādi tur var būt volti?

----------


## edza135

Resistoriem saku abos galos a D 1 diodei 35v ienakosais 12v izejosais

----------


## edza135

Bet kapec 10k resistoram no ieejosa 35v iziet ara ari 35v, nevajadzetu samazinaties?

----------


## kaspich

> Resistoriem saku abos galos a D 1 diodei 35v ienakosais 12v izejosais


 ko? kas?

taa nav diode!
tai nav nekaadi ienaakoshie vai izejoshie glai!!!

zb vienreiz!!

----------


## edza135

kas tad d1 ir????

----------


## kaspich

> kas tad d1 ir????


 tas ir stabiliTRONS


es tak jau rakstiiju. shovakar..

----------


## Jurkins

Da kāds D1 ieejošais un izejošais? Viņai tak ir tikai divi gali un pie tam viens uz zemi, un tur ir 0V, jedritvaikociņ!!!

----------


## JDat

edza135 tev prasa lai tu nomēri sekojošo: testera "-" galu pie D1 anoda un testera "+" alu pie katoda. Cik voltus rāda? Zini kur ir anods un kur ir katods diodei un stabilitronam? Ja nē tad apskati vikipēdijā. Tev tur tiešām ir ielodēts stabilitrons nevis diode?
Būtu taisījis shēmu pēc tās, kura uzzīmēta TDA7294 datu lapā.

----------


## edza135

Tatad stabilitronam rada 12v

----------


## edza135

Nevaretu but tada iespeja,ka man mikroshema nosedusi jo man agrak bija mazais radiators un bija tada lieta,ka uzkarst riktigi mikroshema

----------


## ddff

Viiri, paldies!

tagad kaadu laiku vitamiini nebuus jaadzer.
Shaads remonts tieshaam ieliiksmo un silda sirdi!

Edzha, vai Tev var dot dazhaadas lietas remonteet? Apsoli, ka turpinaasi to dariit tieshi shaadaa veidaa- labajaa rokaa lodaamurs, bet ar kreiso forumaa?


ddff

----------


## edza135

Nesapratu tavu rakstito?

----------


## JDat

> Nesapratu tavu rakstito?


 Tur nav ko saprast. Taisi labāk savu chipampu.  ::

----------


## edza135

Nu ja viss liekas pareizi salodets ,bet man tadas saubas par mikroshemu

----------


## arnis

vai tad vakar nezveereeji, ka ar chipu viss esot ok ? ::

----------

